# Mayweather or McGregor ?



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Who's your pick? 

I think McGregor inside of the 1st minute of the 5th round. The guy is an absolute monster and can do real damage. Floyd is dam good and an awesome defensive fighter...but I got a feeling.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Mayweather will destroy him.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd personally like to see it at MMA rules.... not sure pretty boy Floyd would keep up with the intensity. I have a feeling McGregor can demoralize Floyd with his abilities to take a hard shot and end up winning


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Mayweather all day any day...connor is gonna eat sooooo many jabs...and he wont be able to touch floyd...floyd will wear him out.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

I got Floyd winning by ko 8 th rd - maybe stopped for cuts. Floyd should be able to land shots all night


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The boy is a beast (mcgregor ) going to be a heck of a fight. He sure has the best shot because of his attitude and desires to hammer floyd. Anything can happen and it probably will.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Mayweather I am hoping


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be eating catfish when this fight goes down lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

IMO, sadly this matchup just further goes to show what professional boxing has stooped to.
Nothing but a $ fight for Mayweather...and a 50-0 record.
That's why Mayweather pick McGregor for this fight. Wants that 50-0.
Ref stops fight in 9 with TKO due to cuts.
Mayweather in 9.
Having said all that, let them get in the ring under MMA rules and Mayweather doesn't last 2 rds.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cuts...not so sure with the cuts to connor unless there is a so called unintentional head butt. Pretty boy don't last 1st round if mma rules apply lol...too much excitement and opportunities to just flat out lay into floyd! Sorry just don't see the cuts come into play for mr. Money...heck floyd better hope connor don't bleed...it's what will just give him the motivation to go sons of anarchy on him lol.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mayweather is going to destroy him. This is real Boxing, not Ghetto MMA bs.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I like the Irish guy..


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

ezbite said:


> I like the Irish guy..


You mean the Irish black guy with those dangerous jabs. Connors training partner is saying he won't last 4 rounds. Nobody is criticizing his technique and only coddling him. He makes big mistakes while sparring with a guy that isn't half as good as money is. While rotating sparring partners like all boxers train with he can't adjust to the different swinging motions of the fighters. I have mr notorious taking a nap before the 6th rd bell. He can't handle the adjusting to those fingerless gloves.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Floyd is one of the best all time at not getting hit. It was almost a little boring watching him fight Paquiao because he just bobbed and weaved and ducked Manny's punches the entire time. 

I will be surprised if Connor manages to land any meaningful punches, Floyd is just that good avoiding them. I think that as the fight goes on, when Macgregor gets worn out Floyd will catch him slipping and knock him out. 

Mayweather in the 4th by KO


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Does it really matter? It's just a fight so a couple of guys can get some extra cash. You couldn't pay me to watch it. Now flip it around and have them fight using MMA rules and I would be all over it. I'm not a huge fan of MMA, but I'm less of a fan of Mayweather's fighting style. He is such a defensive fighter it has made for some very boring fights. Now add the grappling portion in so that Floyd can't run and that would be worth seeing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The pressers are even brutal to watch. They sound like 2 wwe entertainers. It's baffling the amount of money involved. Good for both of them for cashing in. At the same time,not getting my cash....

I also think it will be over fast,or mayweather will just jab him to death an win in a decision. Conner will have a hard time landing a punch. An will ware himself out trying...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Cuts...not so sure with the cuts to connor unless there is a so called unintentional head butt. Pretty boy don't last 1st round if mma rules apply lol...too much excitement and opportunities to just flat out lay into floyd! Sorry just don't see the cuts come into play for mr. Money...heck floyd better hope connor don't bleed...it's what will just give him the motivation to go sons of anarchy on him lol.


Dude, eat about 40 jabs to your face and then take a quick look in the mirror...thats connor by the 5th round...and yes, he'll be busted open...and yes, they'll probably stop the fight as they should...this isnt mma...pretty boy will still be pretty at the end of this one for sure...connor won't touch him.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I like McGregor, mma and he walks away with the fight, don't think he can stand with Mayweather though. It's all about the money in which I won't be making any contributions to.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I hope McGregor knees that tool in the head and walks off saying that's for all the woman you beat up.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> I hope McGregor knees that tool in the head and walks off saying that's for all the woman you beat up.


Connor is a bigger tool though...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

lustofcrappies said:


> I'd personally like to see it at MMA rules.... not sure pretty boy Floyd would keep up with the intensity. I have a feeling McGregor can demoralize Floyd with his abilities to take a hard shot and end up winning


Mma rules would be ridiculous...theres boxing involved in mma...no mma involved in boxing...and floyd doesnt throw hard shots...he'll just chip away at connors face...connor wont be able to see by the 6th round...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Mayweather is going to destroy him. This is real Boxing, not Ghetto MMA bs.


Lol, ghetto mma bs. Boxing is out dated and circling the porcelain hole. It's as entertaining as tennis. I do respect the sport but to compare it to mma.. it's ridiculous. It's laughable that anyone would think Mayweather could last even a single round if this was a real fight. But it's not, it's boxing. So I'll put my money on Mayweather. Conner has some heavy hands but he'll have to get very lucky to win. With that being said I think these are two of the smartest guys out there. They've been setting this up for years, just slowly reeling us in. They'll both be laughing at us as they walk to the bank... Good for them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Herd this on the radio... back in the day I think it was jim Brown and ali. Jim Brown wanted to box ali they met where Ali was training to approach him. Ali looked at Brown an said I'll give so and so minutes to try and land a punch on me,go all out,and I won't swing back. Brown started going at Ali for a few minutes,never came close to even touching Ali no body shots no nothing. 
Not saying mayweather is even close to ali, but I am saying,good luck landing a punch conner


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My recollection of the story was off a bit. Here's an article
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...nd-it-didn-t-go-well-for-brown-055823472.html


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Steelhauler said:


> Does it really matter? It's just a fight so a couple of guys can get some extra cash. You couldn't pay me to watch it. Now flip it around and have them fight using MMA rules and I would be all over it. I'm not a huge fan of MMA, but I'm less of a fan of Mayweather's fighting style. He is such a defensive fighter it has made for some very boring fights. Now add the grappling portion in so that Floyd can't run and that would be worth seeing.


Would be just as ridiculous, lopsided of a matchup if this fight was an MMA fight with Floyd most likely not making it out of the 1st round. 
Wouldn't watch this fight if it were an MMA fight either.
Floyd, although a sometimes boring fighter depending on his opponent due to his defensive style, is an expert at making his opponent pay dearly for their mistakes when they attack. 
McGregor is an aggressive fighter. Floyd is the champion. McGregor is going to have to take the fight to Floyd and he knows it. And that 'fight' is boxing skills only. 
When he does, he's gonna get blistered cause he just has no where near the boxing talent of Floyd...and rightfully so.
Again, these two matching up is a joke for boxing and would be even a bigger joke for MMA. Is nothing but a payday for both and will get Floyd his 50-0 record. Which at this stage of the game, is most likely more important to him then the $. There are a couple fighters(boxers) out there that could give Floyd more of a run for his $ then McGregor....and IMO, Floyd knows it. But he wants that 50-0 so he chose McGregor for the win. 

There will be two losers at the end of this fight. 
McGregor, and the sport of boxing in general.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Would be just as ridiculous, lopsided of a matchup if this fight was an MMA fight with Floyd most likely not making it out of the 1st round.
> Wouldn't watch this fight if it were an MMA fight either.
> Floyd, although a sometimes boring fighter depending on his opponent due to his defensive style, is an expert at making his opponent pay dearly for their mistakes when they attack.
> McGregor is an aggressive fighter. Floyd is the champion. McGregor is going to have to take the fight to Floyd and he knows it. And that 'fight' is boxing skills only.
> ...


I agree mostly,except I think this with the combination of free cable fights will somewhat being it back. No where near the level it once was. But with the mma around,nothing will put boxing back on top again.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I agree mostly,except I think this with the combination of free cable fights will somewhat being it back. No where near the level it once was. But with the mma around,nothing will put boxing back on top again.


Agree!
Have been a huuuuge boxing fan all my life and sadly, it's a real shame at what the sport has come to today. And that deterioration started long before MMA came along. IMO, The likes of Don King was the start of the downfall of boxing...but that's another thread. 
Though I'm not a big MMA fan but do watch it now and then, there is no doubt that it sets well above the sport of boxing in popularity.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

I like the ggg vs canelo fight. Back in the day a loss on your record wasn't as bad as as today. Boxing would get better if the fights ppl want to see would happen. Instead everyone ducks everyone


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The fight is not sanctioned so I don't think he can count it against his record.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1. I think it's a dumb fight. Boxers should fight boxers and MMA fighters should fight MMA fighters.
2. I would never pay to see this.
3. Mayweather will win easily.
4. I too would like to hear afterwards (because I obviously won't be watching it) that Mcgregor put a knee into his face!

I think boxing is dying a slow death. Nobody cares especially young people. It's mostly unattainable for them. MMA is on all the time, has young stars, and is usually entertaining to watch!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Steelhauler said:


> The fight is not sanctioned so I don't think he can count it against his record.


Its my understanding the the WBA is not sanctioning the fight but the State of Nevada Boxing Commission is. Therefore, I believe the fight will affect Floyds professional record.
And FWIW, I believe this fight will be considered McGregors 1st professional boxing match and start his official professional boxing record as well.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Also just heard they may make them wear 10oz gloves as opposed to 8oz...as if connor wasnt already in trouble only throwing 4oz MMA gloves...he'll feel like he has bricks on his hands by the 4th round.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I put the information for this fight through my Giveashitometer and it spit out a big fat ZERO. I'll be doing something more useful whenever this farce, I mean fight, happens.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

gees.... they want 99 bucks? (timewarner) wow.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> gees.... they want 99 bucks? (timewarner) wow.


And guess who's putting the event on...Mayweather Promotions.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

OrangeMilk said:


> I put the information for this fight through my Giveashitometer and it spit out a big fat ZERO. I'll be doing something more useful whenever this farce, I mean fight, happens.


Lmao, I have to get one of those fancy meters.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

Mayweather either cuts him and fight is stopped early or McGregor can't handle the pace and gasses which he did with Nate Diaz at which point Mayweather pours it on and its game over. McGregor has a punchers chance to get lucky in the very early rounds after that its all Mayweather.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a boxing match....... my money is on the boxer. If it was a MMA match..... my money goes on the grappler. The sports are related, but that is about where the relationship ends.


----------



## Herought (Jan 2, 2017)

I really don't like mayweather but he's a boxer and mcgregor is not.. There's a huge difference between their fighting styles. If the fight is inside the octagon I'd go for mcgregor for sure but it's not.. It's just another money fight there's really no contest I think..


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Giveacrapometer..... you guys slay me.......

Yeah, it's the American way, it's all about the $$$$

McGregor and Mayweather might just choreograph it ahead of time. This "fight" is most certainly about the cash, nothing more.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

fastwater said:


> IMO, sadly this matchup just further goes to show what professional boxing has stooped to.
> Nothing but a $ fight for Mayweather...and a 50-0 record.
> That's why Mayweather pick McGregor for this fight. Wants that 50-0.
> Ref stops fight in 9 with TKO due to cuts.
> ...


Mayweather. He's the boxer. MMA, different story maybe. But under boxing rules Mayweather has a clear advantage.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tried watching the NASCAR race today on NBCSHD. Every commercial they advertised this upcoming fiasco. Never once saw a commercial with Mayweather in it. All showing McGregor in futile attempts to try and build up his boxing skills in the publics eyes and trying to convince us he has more then a snowballs chance in this fight. Must be down on ticket sales as much as they are promoting. Of course, again, Mayweather Promotions is the one doing the promoting...and obviously, he, and all his sponsors want as big a payday as they can get.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, let me see. Do I spend a ton of money watching the Mayweather/McGregoe Farce or pay nothing and watch the Cotto/Kamegai fight on HBO? Decision, decisions!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I see the Nevada Athletic commission voted to allow 8oz. gloves to be worn for the bout. I imagine both are thinking what a great advantage that will be for them.

It's all about the $$$$


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone know of a bar in northwest Columbus that is showing the fight without a cover


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Chris Martin said:


> Anyone know of a bar in northwest Columbus that is showing the fight without a cover


Always thought places like buffalo wild wings carried stuff like this.


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

I called the one by me. $25 a seat


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Chris Martin said:


> Anyone know of a bar in northwest Columbus that is showing the fight without a cover


Heck...go down to most any bar on Parsons Ave. There are more entertaining fights there on a good Sat. night than this fight is gonna be. 
And NO cover charge.


----------



## EW6 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't see how this is going to be a fight at all. Mayweather has the absolute advantage.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

youtube.....


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Who's your pick?
> 
> I think McGregor inside of the 1st minute of the 5th round. The guy is an absolute monster and can do real damage. Floyd is dam good and an awesome defensive fighter...but I got a feeling.


Wow, I thought twisted just wanted to know who your pick was, not everyone crapping on the fight. I think Mayweather is gonna put it on him. McGregor is aggressive, and that is what Mayweather likes, and what he has done for 50 fights. But, if McGregor lands a good one...Haven't decided on getting the fight or not. Bought a whole bunch of those 30 second Tyson fights back in the day, and that still hurts. But I probably will. Anyway it will be fun either way!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

In my opinion even if he loses the fight Macgregor wins simply because he agreed to fight Mayweather on Mayweather's terms. Macgregor laid it on the table and said anywhere, anytime, any style.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Id like to see fight cant do 100 bks for a fight McGregor is my pik going to be a intr fight


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ducman491 said:


> In my opinion even if he loses the fight Macgregor wins simply because he agreed to fight Mayweather on Mayweather's terms. Macgregor laid it on the table and said anywhere, anytime, any style.


It was actually McGregors idea from the start, wasn't like anyone pressured him to agree to any terms, but he will be certainly a winner from the proceeds alone. Some criticize the 8oz gloves but most of Mayweathers previous fights at welterweight were with 8oz gloves, they jump to 10oz when you up the 7 pounds to the light middleweight that they are fighting at. The lighter gloves will add a bit of sting to both fighters punches but I believe they will benefit Mayweather more because it will give him a little more hand speed and a little less fatigue factor. This fight should only go as long as Mayweather wants it to, but all you have to do is ask Buster Douglass about comments like that one.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> It was actually McGregors idea from the start, wasn't like anyone pressured him to agree to any terms, but he will be certainly a winner from the proceeds alone. Some criticize the 8oz gloves but most of Mayweathers previous fights at welterweight were with 8oz gloves, they jump to 10oz when you up the 7 pounds to the light middleweight that they are fighting at. The lighter gloves will add a bit of sting to both fighters punches but I believe they will benefit Mayweather more because it will give him a little more hand speed and a little less fatigue factor. This fight should only go as long as Mayweather wants it to, but all you have to do is ask Buster Douglass about comments like that one.


Couldn't agree with you more on all counts Papaw.
This sideshow will get neither of these guys any recognition in either of their respective sports. Especially for Mayweather in the boxing arena.
Similar to this:





The difference in this show and the one between Ali and Inoki is Ali commented(as only Ali could do) when the fight was set up that the fight was going to be nothing more to him then a 'show' for the people and he wasn't really taking it seriously.
With this ordeal, they have been doing their best to promote this as some big fight. Of course, again, Mayweather is the one reaping not only the fight $ but the promoting $ as well.

Actually, there are those in the boxing world that are already making comments that Mayweather just took this fight to dodge some of the current ranked boxing contenders that have openly challenged him

But it will put $ in their pockets.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If McGregor can overwhelm him and not take a hard counterpunch to the chin he can probably beat him. Irish fighters have always been tough through the years.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dovans said:


> gees.... they want 99 bucks? (timewarner) wow.


I prefer YouTube the day after.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> It was actually McGregors idea from the start, wasn't like anyone pressured him to agree to any terms, but he will be certainly a winner from the proceeds alone. Some criticize the 8oz gloves but most of Mayweathers previous fights at welterweight were with 8oz gloves, they jump to 10oz when you up the 7 pounds to the light middleweight that they are fighting at. The lighter gloves will add a bit of sting to both fighters punches but I believe they will benefit Mayweather more because it will give him a little more hand speed and a little less fatigue factor. This fight should only go as long as Mayweather wants it to, but all you have to do is ask Buster Douglass about comments like that one.


They are fighting with 8oz gloves in this fight...macgregor is gonna struggle regardless because he fights with 4oz gloves...he better be glad they didn't make them use 10oz gloves...like I said he'll be wore out by the 5th round...he'll be lucky to hit pretty boy 10 times.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> .like I said he'll be wore out by the 5th round...he'll be lucky to hit pretty boy 10 times.


In Vegas right now a bet that McGregor lands zero punches in this fight pays 20-1, I would think it would pay much higher for that bet. That shows how much confidence the money has in McGregors chances.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> In Vegas right now a bet that McGregor lands zero punches in this fight pays 20-1, I would think it would pay much higher for that bet. That shows how much confidence the money has in McGregors chances.


Right because Vegas thinks that it may actually happen...


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I just read an article in Forbes about the expected payday for each fighter.
Mayweather - $400 M
Macgregor - $127 M

Those figures assume that the fight will reach it's PPV goals.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Connors only chance is to bull rush floyd from the beginning and peg him in the corner and hopefully land some hard haymakers and body shots.....Mayweather is a defensive freak unfortunately. Id love to see him lose but it wont happen....Connor is always tired after 3-4 rounds in UFC and punches get slower.....mayweather will piece him up later the rounds get.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Mcgregor literally has no chance. If it was MMA Floyd would not last 30 seconds.


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

I see the fight going like this... Mayweather beating McGregor for five or six rounds then in the last min of one of those rounds McGregor catches him with a haymaker dropping Floyd and he barely makes the count before the bell. Next round McGregor rushes him a gets him hurt again and the ref stops the fight. McGregor pulls off the impossible. The greatest upset ever...
One month later Mayweather is hollering for a rematch saying it was a lucky shot and they do it again. Now all of you all sitting here saying you wouldn't watch this one are shelling out $150 to watch the rematch and they get even richer...
Could you even imagine the bank they would make on a rematch if something like that would happen??


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's almost time to get it on!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Buddy next door just got the fight...going to over to watch...for free!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Taking forever for this damn thing to start *yawn*


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Who would win in a crappie tournament mcgregor or mayweather?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Who would win in a crappie tournament mcgregor or mayweather?


The crappie!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow! Talk about explaining the rules to only 1 person before the fight....I was disappointed in the out come. Granted mcgregor was looking tired ... the boy was trying not to hammer fist...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great fight.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

It was a good fight, you could tell there was definitely a gap in boxing technique...but on the other hand make it a MMA fight and Im sure it would be the same. Entertaining none the less


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mma fight ... hands down mcgregor wins...different attitude with mcgregor and SOA on mr. $


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Missed my prediction by one.
Was invited to friends to watch it. Had no interest in going.
Glad it was entertaining.
Glad that both fighters had a fat payday.
But very disappointing that Mayweather can now claim a 50-0 stat in the boxing world and those are the stats that will go down in history. Sad!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Shoot...back to work every one....another day another 40 cents or whatever!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

In state of mind I'm in right now...not best to say...well good night good fight.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...good times and tight lines.

Backyard fire and eating catfish tomorrow with good friends and family.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Missed my prediction by one.
> Was invited to friends to watch it. Had no interest in going.
> Glad it was entertaining.
> Glad that both fighters had a fat payday.
> But very disappointing that Mayweather can now claim a 50-0 stat in the boxing world and those are the stats that will go down in history. Sad!


id fight em both at the same time for half of that payday


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Me too...after apple pie lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> id fight em both at the same time for half of that payday


You betcha!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would gladly let them knock me out for way less money.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

that fight went exactly as I thought it would ...McGregor is a bad ass, there's no doubt, but what he is not, is a boxer.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A few things to think about on this fight.

1. McGregor is a MMA fighter and the format/structure of such a fight is to exert quite a lot of energy in a relatively short period of time and over match your opponent quickly. It's not just that the fight is shorter than a 12 round boxing match. In MMA there is a very real sense of urgency to get the upper hand first. After the fight, Connor referred to Floyd as composed. No kidding, he's been there and done that and was relaxed and patient. That's what boxers do, especially Mayweather one of the greatest defensive boxers of all time.

2. I find the lack of discussion about the disparity in skill level to be surprising. Mayweather is considered by many one of the greatest defensive boxers of all time, and probably one of the top 20 boxers in the history of the sport. Connor is an MMA champion, but he's not the greatest of all time at anything! This fight was put together because the fighters huge personalities made them stars within their respective disciplines, but it was never a match up that made sense for a cross over fight. A more interesting matchup would have been a 29 year old boxer that is really good against Connor who is really good at MMA. Though, that woulnd't have made them millionaires. 

3. Is boxing still a relevant sport today? Who are the stars, errrr um the actively participating stars? Mayweather is retired. Is Pacquiao still boxing? I don't know?? I've never heard of any up and coming boxing stars. I've heard of MMA guys like McGregor, Jones, Silva, Diaz and so on. To over generalize, I think boxing is largely boring and predictable. Where as in MMA the matches are shorter and there is an "anything can happen" element to them. 

4. Lastly, MMA is available. There are shows that talk about it. I can view previous bouts re-run after the fact. I am not aware of boxing being viewable. Is it?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Pure genius is all I can say. That is what McGregor is. Nate Dias used McGregor to make millions in their 2 fights. And McGregor did the same thing with Mayweather. And it actually turned out to be an entertaining fight. 
How many rounds does anyone think that McGregor would last against Alvarez or GGG?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> Pure genius is all I can say. That is what McGregor is. Nate Dias used McGregor to make millions in their 2 fights. And McGregor did the same thing with Mayweather. And it actually turned out to be an entertaining fight.
> How many rounds does anyone think that McGregor would last against Alvarez or GGG?


Two rounds tops. Mayweather was missing alot of punches. A polished boxer will mop the floor with a person who is not a boxer. Mayweather only took this fight because he was getting P.A.I.D. large!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I did my best to forget that there was a fight. After all the childish pre-fight antics, I was so fed up and wished it to be over already. What has boxing become?

The news showed a lot of empty seats and I read some folks paid money to see a blank screen...nice.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Two rounds tops. Mayweather was missing alot of punches. A polished boxer will mop the floor with a person who is not a boxer. Mayweather only took this fight because he was getting P.A.I.D. large!


He could have knocked him out in the 2nd round if he really wanted to...maybe the 1st.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> He could have knocked him out in the 2nd round if he really wanted to...maybe the 1st.


That would have been just plain stupid if he tried that. There is a reason he was 49-0. Being smart is a big reason why. Going toe to toe with anyone with knock out power is asking for a single lucky punch to land. His whole game plan was to wear him down and take him out in the latter rounds. Also you must have been watching a different fight than I did because Mayweather was missing alot of punches that he would have landed 3-4 years ago. There's no way he could have done it in 1-2 rounds.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> That would have been just plain stupid if he tried that. There is a reason he was 49-0. Being smart is a big reason why. Going toe to toe with anyone with knock out power is asking for a single lucky punch to land. His whole game plan was to wear him down and take him out in the latter rounds. Also you must have been watching a different fight than I did because Mayweather was missing alot of punches that he would have landed 3-4 years ago. There's no way he could have done it in 1-2 rounds.


He could have...no question about it...mcgregors shots were so weak it wasn't even funny...the whole fight, from start to end...floyd was just playing defense...he could have had him on the canvass in the 2nd round if he wanted...he wanted to prolong the fight.


----------

